# Visa Delay S.V.P subclass 573



## sajjad1

Hi! Um sajjad from Pakistan. I applied my student visa SVP under subclass 573 on 23rd June 2014 in AVAC.
I got acknowledgment on 27th June 2014 and my medicals held on 9th july 2014 .. After the month of july and august i received an interview call on 1st September .. After interview i waited again for my visa .. i sent reminders and receieved a reply on 24 October 2014.
that was 
"Dear applicant,

Thanks for your email.

This application is currently undergoing internal processing.

We are aware of your concern regarding the processing of this application. We endeavour to process all applications within the average service standard of 12 weeks; however applications that require further processing will sometimes be delayed.

If required your case officer will contact you informing you of any additional documentation need to complete your application.

Regards,
Finalisation Team
Department of Immigration and Border Protection"
Now its 4th November 2014 and um still waiting .. 4 months and 7 days have passed .. um worried


----------



## Lahore

I wouldn't recommend you to contact them anymore. It is not unusual for them to take more than 3 months these days. They are delaying visa for a lot of students from High Risk Countries like Pakistan. I guess they should update the processing times on their websites. Having said that, there are alot of Pakistani students who get their visa within the 3 months time period. Good luck!


----------



## sajjad1

Lahore said:


> I wouldn't recommend you to contact them anymore. It is not unusual for them to take more than 3 months these days. They are delaying visa for a lot of students from High Risk Countries like Pakistan. I guess they should update the processing times on their websites. Having said that, there are alot of Pakistani students who get their visa within the 3 months time period. Good luck!


More then 4 months has been passed .. can you please tell me that what are the chances of rejection.
What is FINALISATION TEAM?


----------



## Lahore

sajjad1 said:


> More then 4 months has been passed .. can you please tell me that what are the chances of rejection.
> What is FINALISATION TEAM?


Probably a team of people who are processing your case. Although, from what i have heard, it is just a case officer who decides on a visa application.

Well, since you had an interview, it entirely depends on the answers you gave and whether those answers were convincing for the case officer. Alot of students in Pakistan get interview calls, so it is one of common practices for Australian HC. All you can do it to wait and hope for the best.


----------



## sajjad1

Lahore said:


> Probably a team of people who are processing your case. Although, from what i have heard, it is just a case officer who decides on a visa application.
> 
> Well, since you had an interview, it entirely depends on the answers you gave and whether those answers were convincing for the case officer. Alot of students in Pakistan get interview calls, so it is one of common practices for Australian HC. All you can do it to wait and hope for the best.


My interview was perfect .. there are 3 diplomas in my course .. FINALISATIOBN It means my application is at Final Stage?
And what is the percentage of visa grant to pakistanies ..
And do you have any idea how much time they can take more ??
um worried my time is wasting .. 
If they Have to reject i think they should sent me the rejection letter with in 3 months .. 
explain these please .. its about my future


----------



## Lahore

sajjad1 said:


> My interview was perfect .. there are 3 diplomas in my course .. FINALISATIOBN It means my application is at Final Stage?
> And what is the percentage of visa grant to pakistanies ..
> And do you have any idea how much time they can take more ??
> um worried my time is wasting ..
> If they Have to reject i think they should sent me the rejection letter with in 3 months ..
> explain these please .. its about my future


I can not say for sure if your application is in the process of finalization. The visa grant rate for offshore Pakistani students in the quarter ending June 2014 was around 64%. Read further here: http://www.immi.gov.au/media/statis...sa-programme-report-2013-14-to-2014-06-30.pdf

A student on this forum got a rejection after 5 months. So, you can not be sure about anything. Visa rejection and acceptance time differ from person to person. Some people get rejection in couple of months while for others it could take an awful lot of time. I have seen DIBP taking 7 months for one student in another forum and he got a rejection eventually.


----------



## sajjad1

Lahore said:


> I can not say for sure if your application is in the process of finalization. The visa grant rate for offshore Pakistani students in the quarter ending June 2014 was around 64%. Read further here: http://www.immi.gov.au/media/statistics/study/_pdf/student-visa-programme-report-2013-14-to-2014-06-30.pdf
> 
> A student on this forum got a rejection after 5 months. So, you can not be sure about anything. Visa rejection and acceptance time differ from person to person. Some people get rejection in couple of months while for others it could take an awful lot of time. I have seen DIBP taking 7 months for one student in another forum and he got a rejection eventually.


Um quite disappointed!! anyways Thanks .. and worried more to hear this


----------



## dolarinde

sajjad1 said:


> Hi! Um sajjad from Pakistan. I applied my student visa SVP under subclass 573 on 23rd June 2014 in AVAC.
> I got acknowledgment on 27th June 2014 and my medicals held on 9th july 2014 .. After the month of july and august i received an interview call on 1st September .. After interview i waited again for my visa .. i sent reminders and receieved a reply on 24 October 2014.
> that was
> "Dear applicant,
> 
> Thanks for your email.
> 
> This application is currently undergoing internal processing.
> 
> We are aware of your concern regarding the processing of this application. We endeavour to process all applications within the average service standard of 12 weeks; however applications that require further processing will sometimes be delayed.
> 
> If required your case officer will contact you informing you of any additional documentation need to complete your application.
> 
> Regards,
> Finalisation Team
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection"
> Now its 4th November 2014 and um still waiting .. 4 months and 7 days have passed .. um worried


Hi, I had my visa application submitted in October this year and till now I have not done the medical screening. Please I need someone to speak to. Please what is the email address you sent your email to? Thanks.


----------



## zarak1991

*salam*

sajjad bhai what hapend abt ur visa i want to knw as i have applied and it has been 4 months i wnt to knw what happend to ur visa did they grant u visa or u wll wait


----------



## yasir37

Sajjad 1 will you please share your visa stutus with me. I am in the same situation as you describe. Waiting for your reply.


----------



## dolarinde

sajjad1 said:


> Hi! Um sajjad from Pakistan. I applied my student visa SVP under subclass 573 on 23rd June 2014 in AVAC.
> I got acknowledgment on 27th June 2014 and my medicals held on 9th july 2014 .. After the month of july and august i received an interview call on 1st September .. After interview i waited again for my visa .. i sent reminders and receieved a reply on 24 October 2014.
> that was
> "Dear applicant,
> 
> Thanks for your email.
> 
> This application is currently undergoing internal processing.
> 
> We are aware of your concern regarding the processing of this application. We endeavour to process all applications within the average service standard of 12 weeks; however applications that require further processing will sometimes be delayed.
> 
> If required your case officer will contact you informing you of any additional documentation need to complete your application.
> 
> Regards,
> Finalisation Team
> Department of Immigration and Border Protection"
> Now its 4th November 2014 and um still waiting .. 4 months and 7 days have passed .. um worried


Dear Sajjad 1, I can feel you. I experienced such when I applied for SVP subclass 573. I will suggest that you ask your proposed sponsors to send an email to your case officer if you have her email address or to the visa processing office for your country. That's what I did to get required response from my case officer.


----------



## zarak1991

yasir37 said:


> Sajjad 1 will you please share your visa stutus with me. I am in the same situation as you describe. Waiting for your reply.


can u share as well somethng , i have also apllied it has been 4 months and no reply frm embasyy


----------



## ehtisham103

zarak1991 said:


> can u share as well somethng , i have also apllied it has been 4 months and no reply frm embasyy


I have been facing same problem and I applied on 5 November 2014. ..Same email is sent to me on enquiry. ...my number is 0334 5020548 ...contact me as I ahave to discuss some aspects regarding this. Yasir 37 please also give me text regarding this


----------



## ehtisham103

I recieved same male from embassy as sajjad1 recieved.....i filed application on 5 november 2014 no decision ...really worried.


----------



## ehtisham103

I have been facing same problem and I applied on 5 November 2014. ..Same email is sent to me on enquiry. ...my number is 0334 5020548 ...contact me as I ahave to discuss some aspects regarding this.


----------



## AliPathan

*Waiting for my visa??Still..*

I applied on 23 nov 2015, had my medical in about a week or two later and had my interview on 8th Jan 2016. I also have gap in my studies and i have been waiting ever since. How much longer do i have to wait? I read somewhere in the application form, that if there is a delay in announcing a decision, then its likely that your application is going to be rejected. I applied through streamline visa processing. Please help me anyone!!!!

Thank you


----------



## Qle

*Mr.*

Hi my name is Quoc Le, I am currently on visa 485 which allow me to legally work full time in Australia. My wife is my dependent, can she legally work full time as well..? Please help.
Best regards


----------

